# Help!! I need puppy advice!



## LuvMyHavanese (Apr 13, 2007)

The 10 month old pup we were going to adopt is not available but we have the option to adopt a 11 week old puppy from a rescue. I need all your opinions so i make the correct decision & not based on cute puppy emotions. My concerns are:
1. I work 8 hours a day mon-fri & home by 4. So is it selfish to even consider this?
2. My dogs do great in their ex-pens.Would i be ok to have the pup in there with them(as what was suggested by the lady from rescue)?
3. Would i keep the pup in a crate at night with us at 1st or always use the ex-pen where my other dogs are ? I dont want my current dogs to feel left out or jealous. (My dogs dont make a SOUND until we get up.)
4. I could bring the pup to work with me a few days a week. 

I am sure i will have more questions but i have to let her know today. I appreciate any advice you all can give me. I want to do the right thing.


----------



## Rita (Jan 1, 2007)

Shannon,

I'll let more experienced Mom's and Dad's answer this, especially those that worked with a rescue. I think a lot depends on the temperment of the dog and rescue dogs sometimes have more issues. I am not sure that I would leave the pup in the xpen with the other dogs without supervision especially in the beginning.

Sorry, I am not much help but I am sure someone in this great group of people will have some input.


----------



## LuvMyHavanese (Apr 13, 2007)

THese were babies that were rescued before they made it to a puppy mill, thankfully. I was going to bring my dogs to see how the interaction went & to see who they play with etc..we get to choose out of 3.


----------



## marjrc (Jan 13, 2007)

Wow! Why on earth is there an 11 week old baby at a Rescue?? Poor thing! 

I can tell you that it's quite challenging at that age, esp. if you aren't home much. I was home all the time, still am, when Ricky was here at 9 weeks of age, and I was 'on the job' non-stop for a long while. I know some work fulltime and still raise puppies, but there is usually a break in the long day where someone goes and interacts/plays/trains the pup for a good hour before leaving it again. 

If the pup is paper/litter trained, that can make things a lot easier. Taking it to work can help a lot too. The pup may be perfectly happy spending the night in the pen with his older siblings, but if not, you might have to keep him in your room for a while. I have no clue as to how Tripp and Dreamer will react to that, if they will at all. 

Personally, I think it's going to be a much greater adjustment than what you've had to do so far since you've had your two. You were saying how wonderfully they integrated into the family, how things have been going so well, but a baby will definitely stir things up a bit! lol It could be GOOD, I'm not saying it's not a good idea, but I think it will be a challenge.


----------



## LuvMyHavanese (Apr 13, 2007)

THey rescued a group of 5 babies that were up for auction to a puppy mill. Thats how they ended up with them.
I wanted basically Tripp to pick the pup. I wanted to see how he interacted & got along with them before we made any decisions.
I possibly could go home every day(25 miles each way) for awhile.
Everything went soooo smoothly with Tripp & Dreamer.
Tripp definately needs a playmate though. Thats why we were trying to find an older pup.
But i would love a puppy too.


----------



## TnTWalter (May 9, 2007)

*Are these the ones on petfinder? cute dogs.*

On a porch swing? Best of luck. Sorry the other one fell through. If you'd rather have an older puppy, I'm sure one would come available. 
Trish


----------



## Rita (Jan 1, 2007)

I am one of those Mom's that works and has someone stop by during the day. Houston transitioned well but he wasn't a rescue. Rescues depending on how they were treated sometimes need an extra amount of TLC and socialization. The good thing is you have other dogs and he won't be lonely.


----------



## LuvMyHavanese (Apr 13, 2007)

Well i am told they came from a Mennonite farm & that they really are ok & seem well adjusted.


----------



## Rita (Jan 1, 2007)

From PA? Our state is known for that. 

That is good news that they are well adjusted (I guess as much as could be for the situation). When you see them you will know. I have a funny feeling that you will want all of them.:biggrin1:


----------



## LuvMyHavanese (Apr 13, 2007)

Yes Rita, i have that option too! :biggrin1:


----------



## Jan D (Mar 13, 2007)

Potty training takes an enormous amount of time(notice I haven't been on the computer alot lately). Just like having a baby again! And my house hasn't looked so messy in a long time! But it's getting better and better every day.

I think going to work full time might make it a bit more difficult. But anything is doable if you want it badly enough!


----------



## Doggie Nut (Oct 20, 2006)

Is the pup a hav? Just curious! If you want & love a puppy sometimes the breed isn't that important.....esp. if it is a rescue! I wouldn't want to be in your shoes right now....these emotional decisions are the toughest! I know you will make the right one for you and the puppy! Keep us posted!


----------



## LuvMyHavanese (Apr 13, 2007)

Yes, they are Havs. I wanted to stay with this breed that i love so much.


----------



## Doggie Nut (Oct 20, 2006)

OH MY DEAR YOU ARE IN A PICKLE! :decision: How many are there??:help: Any info on sex or color? Hey you may have discovered a "pot of gold"!:angel:


----------



## CapotesMom (Apr 3, 2007)

ahh...the great SAH mom debate begins yet again! lol. 

Hun..you've got 2 other dogs at home. I'm not saying put the new pup in with them, but in the future they'll be more than enough company for them while you're at work..at least in my opinion. I work as well...9 hours a day, 5 days a week and Capote only has the cat to keep him company. So far he's very well adjusted..it just takes a bunch of extra lovin' when you get home! 

I believe that they're fine cause I was a latchkey kid..lol. And I was fine. Hell I liked the time I had alone..when my parents weren't there. It made for some good tv time! lol. And then I got to cook dinner for my dad when he got home (I was 11) 

I'm not sayin that leaving your puppy home alone is good for everyone, but some people don't have a choice. Before I got capote I was neurotic about leaving him home alone because of reading this site..lol. 'what if..what if..what if' ...the first time I left him I cried all the way to work! ..well..I came home and aside from missing me, he was fine..and after having his happy dance that I was home, he settles right in. 

Granted, I do make consessions now. Before I'd run to the store or mall or to walmart or out for a drink with friends. I make sure now that I stop home at the very least first to make sure he's ok and love on him a while.. but I don't go out nearly as much since I've had my baby...lol. 

Hope this helps. It looks like your puppy will have 2 built in playmates.. he probably won't even miss you! (well...we hope he will just a lil bit, right?)


----------



## irnfit (Nov 21, 2006)

I think the dogs acclimate to their situation. If they are start out being alone 8 hrs a day, then that's all they know. They don't think they should only be left alone for 4 hrs. Just know that you will have to give good quality time when you get home. 

I wouldn't keep the puppy in the same pen as the older dogs. Close by would be good so they keep each other company, but not together. Housebreaking is probably going to be the toughest part, based on your availability.

Good luck. I am sure everything will work out, whatever you decide.


----------



## mckennasedona (Feb 20, 2007)

Chiming in here to agree with Capote's mom. It can work if you make it work and if you choose a puppy with the right temperment! Any chance you could grab a few days off to bond with the puppy and get it used to its new home and new siblings? Taking the puppy to work for a few days would be good bonding time too. 
When we brought home our second puppy, Sedona, our McKenna was 11 months old. She had graduated out of the ex-pen and had the run of the house. When we brought 11 week old Sedona home, the ex-pen went back up and McKenna was put in there with Sedona during the day because it was the only access to the doggie door. We had a neighbor come to play with them once during the day and eventually phased that out. It all worked out very, very well. Our girls are pretty terrific and well-adjusted. 

When I visit puppies, I feel like I could do it all again......but then my husband gives me that "look". 

Good luck!
Susan


----------



## Thumper (Feb 18, 2007)

Well, if I were you I'd definately be tempted  Who can resist puppies?

I take mine to work with me 2 days a week and she loves it.  It makes my work day alot brighter too, as I can play with her in between actual "work". haha. But I agree, a new puppy would probably be well entertained with your other dogs while you are out.

I think taking your dogs with you to see how they react is a great idea 

Let us know what you decide!

Kara


----------



## LuvMyHavanese (Apr 13, 2007)

Yes, i would definatley take several days off the get the puppy acclimated & see how they do together. We use litter in the house when we are not home.
Speaking of temperment, would i be safe in letting Tripp 'picking' the pup? Seeing who he bonds/plays with? I am not really sure what to look for. We will have the pick of 3 pups. Or i could take them all!!!


----------



## LuvMyHavanese (Apr 13, 2007)

Thanks Kara. I just dont want my other dogs to get jealous if i take the new pup to work  Oh the dilemma!!


----------



## marjrc (Jan 13, 2007)

It should be a lot of fun going to visit the pups, but i have no idea how you'll be able to choose ONLY ONE!!! I envy you the choice, but at the same time..... resisting them all is so hard. lol

I'm not sure if you should "trust" Tripp when picking out your pup. Good question! I'm sure it will be a mutual thing though. Chances are if he likes the pup, so will you.

Oh! And dont' forget to post pictures!!!!!


----------



## Missy (Nov 6, 2006)

Shannon, I think this is a great opportunity if you are looking for a 3rd dog. 11 weeks should be young enough to deal with any emotional issues from being a rescue. I was worried about Jasper being jealous of the attention. But after a few days they were playing. And Now they are best buddies. 

I did (as some may remember) have a little bit of post-pup-dom depression when Cash first came home (he was 12 wks old.) I had forgotten how much work a puppy is, there was pee everywhere- and he seemed to be terrorizing my gentle jasper. But they were just working it out. And if you can completely comit to a few days to a week to potty train 24/7 I think that will get you over the hump. 

I wouldn't leave the little puppy alone with the older dogs in a pen until you are sure how they interact- We left cash in an x-pen in the same room as Jasper when we weren't home or couldn't watch them. But after 3 weeks we felf confident enough to leave them alone together. I think your other dogs won't be jealous of him being upstairs with you at night- I think it is better than disrupting their usual sleeping arrangements. 

I work from home a couple of days a week- but when I can not swing back we have a woman who comes and takes them out. When Cash was little she came twice at around 11 and then at 3. now she just comes once.

I'm not an expert- just someone who came through the trying time of puppy again. But it was definetly worth it. I will let the breeders here address whether or not it is better to let Tripp choose the pup. 

good luck, keep us posted....


----------



## Julie (Feb 8, 2007)

Shannon,
What a great opportunity.....I'd do what is best for you...I think you have the commitment to make anything work.:biggrin1:


----------



## LuvMyHavanese (Apr 13, 2007)

Thanks everyone. Now i have to pick one out!!! i am very nervous about that.


----------



## Havlady (Aug 2, 2006)

*Rescue pup*

I raise Hav's and I don't sell to working homes - In my experience Hav's are too needy to be alone and I would never do that to a puppy.
I don't really think it is fair to any dog to be alone all day - but especially a Hav baby.
They need their people! And as far as letting another dog pick what pup you are getting (I assume Tripp is another dog) there is no way to do that. I would never take mine near a shelter and the pup (if you get it) should be quarantined from your dogs for several weeks to make sure it doesn't have anything that can be passed to your dogs.
If I took mine to a shelter that last think they would want to do is be around puppies.

Are your other dogs Hav's? How old are they? Adding a 3rd dog changes the dynamics of your home. Depending on the age of your others I am guessing 3-4 weeks of adjustment and I would never leave a pup alone with other dogs when you are gone.
JMHO!


----------



## LuvMyHavanese (Apr 13, 2007)

The puppies are not at a shelter. I would NEVER bring my dogs to one. THey are at someones home with their own dogs & have been to the vet already.
Yes, both my dogs are Havs. A 6 yr & 11 month old. They are very well adjusted & happy dogs. I am glad my breeder saw that we were able to provide a loving home for them, besides the fact that we work. I am fully aware how needy Havs are. But i also dont think that puppies should just be for 'non-working' homes IF you can provide different ways for them to get exercise & potty during the day.
I also asked the question on this forum to people who had 3 dogs & i really never got ANY negative feedback about that except traveling etc..
It is amazing all the different views & opinions you can get on a topic. Thats why i love this site! Thanks everyone. :biggrin1:


----------



## Julie (Feb 8, 2007)

:thumb:Let us know Shannon if you add to your fur family.........we will want to be able to harass you for pictures,you know!hoto: :becky:


----------



## dboudreau (Jan 12, 2007)

Shannon, I've been playing catch-up on the site. Did you make any decisions on the pups? Are you getting # 3"


----------



## Laurief (Nov 7, 2006)

Shannon, you are right in that the only negative that I have found with 3 is the travelling issue (and maybe taking all three to the vet by myself :crazy: ) With two other dogs, the pup should have interaction with them during the day (whether it is thru a pen or crate) so the pup would not be totally left alone. I dont know how breeders feel about bringing another long to pick out the pup but it sounds good to me, then at least you know that they would get along. very interesting thought!
Laurie


----------



## LuvMyHavanese (Apr 13, 2007)

We have decided NOT to get the puppy:Cry: 
It was a VERY hard decision but i would have needed to pick them up this weekend & I would not have been able to take a week off at that time & thought it would be unfair to the pup. I like to take time off to get them acclimated to our routine & work with them etc...and to make sure we all have time to bond(like that would be hard for me!)
But we are still looking for an older pup ............we will keep our eyes open. Thanks everyone for your input :grouphug:


----------



## LuvMyHavanese (Apr 13, 2007)

Laurie, i did think that by having 3 dogs that i could take just ONE to the vet (if i had to) etc... Now, no matter where we go, i have to take both so no one gets left behind. Tripp would have a meltdown if he had to be alone. Good thing he loves his grandma!! Also thought it would be good to have some alone time with each dog. That way there would still be 2 left to play together while i am off somewhere with one.


----------



## Laurief (Nov 7, 2006)

Shannon, I am sorry you are not getting the puppy. I am sure it will all work out for the best!! Yes, I have started to bring them seperately to the vet, due to the stress on me!! But the groomer gives me a discount if I bring all 3 so I have to take them there all together. It is a little hairy, but we make it through.


----------



## whitBmom (Nov 27, 2006)

Awwww, soccer it is for us too. My son has 1 game a week, but for now there have been no practices.... yet. We took Oreo to the first game, and it was the most kids and adults he has ever been around. There were also a couple of other dogs there too, but I made sure Oreo was at a far distance and not within eyeshot - he goes bonkers barking lately. I am sure he smells then though


----------



## LuvMyHavanese (Apr 13, 2007)

Luckily, both of mine love to ride in the car. If i go to the car just to get something out, Tripp will jump right in the car & look at me like "where are we going today"?


----------



## marjrc (Jan 13, 2007)

Sorry to hear, Shannon. I know it's hard to make that decision, esp. since you had your heart set on getting a pup there.

Timing is off, that's all. You'll get another opportunity and it will work out more easily for you.


----------



## Julie (Feb 8, 2007)

Oh I'm sorry that didn't work out for you Shannon. 
Timing is everything....so when it works you'll hear of a new hav available!:biggrin1: :hug:


----------



## Brady's mom (Dec 1, 2006)

Shannon,
I am sorry things didn't work out with the pups. You will know when the right one comes along and the time is right.


----------

